# I've got a spare room in Sheffield



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 22, 2008)

If anyone is looking for somewhere to live.

Proper cosy but big terraced house in Sharrow.

Massive basement so particularly suitable for someone with a space-needing hobby (painting, Mountain biking, music etc).

Drop me a PM if you're interested, and Sheffield Urbs, spread the word.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 22, 2008)

i'd like to move back to sheffield.

pity i have a fella who doesn't want to 

good luck with renting your room out.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 22, 2008)

It's not *really* my room - my housemate has naffed off to London so I just need a new housemate - I rent my room too.

Sheffield is lovely.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 13, 2008)

Ooh I only just saw this, my mate Hayley needs somewhere to live at the end of June but it'll probably be too late by then . . .

(Sheffield is lovely indeed)


----------



## legz (May 13, 2008)

Don't need the room at all but just wanted to say that Sheffield is lovely 



(except for the grim bit i live in, of course)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 13, 2008)

A german bloke is just about to move in I'm afraid.

I'm still of the opinion Sheffield is lovely.


----------



## Roadkill (May 14, 2008)

Sheffield's ace, IME.    I spent quite a bit of time there a few years ago and always really enjoyed it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to say, A nice German bloke moved in, and now I'm moving out. So the room is about to become available again. I'm not moving because of anything to do with the house or housemate, I'm moving in with my ladyfriend you see.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sheffield a city of some 525,800 people, where there are four mature trees to every resident, Sheffield is the greenest city in England with 175 woodlands, 75 public parks. 10 Min walk from any where in the city and you are in the glorious peak district, Then if you go north you have the very awesome Moorehall, me i love this city..


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 25, 2008)

and there's Meadowhall. and the BBC. and loads of students.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 25, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> and there's Meadowhall. and the BBC. and loads of students.



you misspelt that it is Meadowhell, and summer in Sheffield is good no fucking students, oh erm the bbc we will let that one go..


----------



## Felina (Jul 27, 2008)

e19896 said:


> you misspelt that it is Meadowhell, and summer in Sheffield is good no fucking students, oh erm the bbc we will let that one go..



I hate how a lot of the nightlife dies off at summer though.  Ah well, Sheffield is wonderful in the Summer - it's even greener!  I live not-too-far from Sharrow.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 30, 2008)

Felina said:


> I hate how a lot of the nightlife dies off at summer though.  Ah well, Sheffield is wonderful in the Summer - it's even greener!  I live not-too-far from Sharrow.



there is none, it is either middle class or the chavs, try the fat cat and around there now we are talking..


----------



## keithy (Jul 30, 2008)

No, the summer of 2008 is the exeption. better nightlife cos keith is back. obviously. durr.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 30, 2008)

well perhaps, I can't say I've noticed a mahoosive increase in quality


----------



## keithy (Jul 30, 2008)

true


----------



## Felina (Aug 1, 2008)

e19896 said:


> there is none, it is either middle class or the chavs, try the fat cat and around there now we are talking..



I'm gonna try the red house tomorrow night.  There's a free drum and bass night.  You should come too Keithy and we can raise the standards


----------



## keithy (Aug 1, 2008)

where's the red house?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 1, 2008)

solly street, kind of netherthorpe-y, good pub (I run my night there), sound management, v. late licence and a general nice vibe - beer's a bit expensive though . . .

http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=red+house+sheffield&meta=


----------



## e19896 (Aug 1, 2008)

Felina said:


> I'm gonna try the red house tomorrow night.  There's a free drum and bass night.  You should come too Keithy and we can raise the standards



been a few times, just some of the punters are munters as in e heads and so fourth kinda not my thing, it was a nice seedy lefty pub of old, you know the thing smoked filled back room low lights pissed up folkys playing songs of love n strugle oh they was the nights into mornings ie lock ins..


----------



## Felina (Aug 4, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> solly street, kind of netherthorpe-y, good pub (I run my night there), sound management, v. late licence and a general nice vibe - beer's a bit expensive though . . .
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=red+house+sheffield&meta=



I liked the little outside bit out the back, had a good night.  Beer was well too expensive though.  Sheffield taxis seem to have got well pricey too!   Or is it just me?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thay've all put a 50p surcharge on (sactioned by the council) to cover fuel costs, and black cabs are much more expensive in the evenings how as well.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> been a few times, just some of the punters are munters as in e heads and so fourth kinda not my thing


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 4, 2008)

Has Sheffield still got decent clubs? I was seeing a girl who lived there a few years ago and had some good nights out there.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

no, not really - the venues are mainly crap with very few with late licences and there are only a small number of decent nights running - this one's really good though - www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk


----------



## e19896 (Aug 4, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> no, not really - the venues are mainly crap with very few with late licences and there are only a small number of decent nights running - this one's really good though - www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk



now i get, yes i love you lot turn it up the base mother, apart from www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk and also http://c90.org/ there was the rather wonderful Massive Alternative Terrain of Insurrection, Love and Direct Action - but the munters fucked all that up, there is not much anymore i go to Manchester every four weeks to hume for my smoke n base fix.. nice train ride home as the sun rises and you are stoned of your face


----------



## Felina (Aug 5, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Thay've all put a 50p surcharge on (sactioned by the council) to cover fuel costs, and black cabs are much more expensive in the evenings how as well.



Yeah, best to walk whenever it's not chucking it down.  So what's your favourite night in Sheffield then?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 11, 2008)

The one I put a link to post #25 is def my favourite but then again I promote it so I'm a bit biased. Other than that I'm not sure - The Tuesday Club can still be ok but I've been going on and off for almost 6 years now so it feels a bit stale (and I feel old).  Room 303 at the Harley is ok but I'm not a great fan of the venue.  Planet Zogg is ok if you like dated techy trance and psy but I don't.  Uprising is a giggle, but I don't really like Plug and the MCs are too loud.

So in summary there's only one decent night in Sheffield


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 11, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Sheffield a city of some 525,800 people, where there are four mature trees to every resident, Sheffield is the greenest city in England with 175 woodlands, 75 public parks. 10 Min walk from any where in the city and you are in the glorious peak district, Then if you go north you have the very awesome Moorehall, me i love this city..



I like Sheffield, would like to move there one day, but you must walk dam fast to be in the Peak in 10 mins. 

I worked in Chapeltown for a summer which was not so nice.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 12, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> The one I put a link to post #25 is def my favourite but then again I promote it so I'm a bit biased. Other than that I'm not sure - The Tuesday Club can still be ok but I've been going on and off for almost 6 years now so it feels a bit stale (and I feel old).  Room 303 at the Harley is ok but I'm not a great fan of the venue.  Planet Zogg is ok if you like dated techy trance and psy but I don't.  Uprising is a giggle, but I don't really like Plug and the MCs are too loud.
> 
> So in summary there's only one decent night in Sheffield



Would that be c90 (hee hee) you are about right mate night life here is shit, and i know the owners of the plug quite well, often at there house.. they had the rutland for a while and if plans had happened that would have been kick ass, being serious a group of 12 people some from Matilda, and others have some serious cash in banks, we are open to offers of buying outright a venue if you know of any where them pm (no bullshitter's or time wasters)



Global_Stoner said:


> I like Sheffield, would like to move there one day, but you must walk dam fast to be in the Peak in 10 mins.
> 
> I worked in Chapeltown for a summer which was not so nice.



Poor sod, yes and no to your point 10 mins standing from Endcliff Park, (15 if you are slow) agreed just over the boundary but non the less makes the point i guess..

Christ i sound like the Sheffield tourist board, will they be paying for my endless plugs? like any city you have been in all your life it can get shit agreed, but you know what shit nights aragant students, regeneration a go go i would not change where i live for any amount of tea (if there is a good coffee offer then i would think) getting good coffee can prove a task mind you..


----------



## Felina (Aug 12, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> The one I put a link to post #25 is def my favourite but then again I promote it so I'm a bit biased. Other than that I'm not sure - The Tuesday Club can still be ok but I've been going on and off for almost 6 years now so it feels a bit stale (and I feel old).  Room 303 at the Harley is ok but I'm not a great fan of the venue.  Planet Zogg is ok if you like dated techy trance and psy but I don't.  Uprising is a giggle, but I don't really like Plug and the MCs are too loud.
> 
> So in summary there's only one decent night in Sheffield



haha, tinnitus or c90?  I've been to c90 and liked it.  I'm a tuesday club lover.  Used to like going to metropolis at plug but that moved away and I haven't tried the replacement (detonate) yet.  I felt the same way as you about planet zogg - was a laugh and a well run night but not my thing.  I love dubcentral and riddimtion, Used to love going to club shhh and the place above but it obviously closed and things like dubcentral just seem to roam now.  I've heard club shhh is going to reopen though....  Used to go to the vine a lot, thought they had some decent little nights.  I've also just remembered how fun the earl used to be, I remember charging around there to some good music on many a night!

Basically, something needs to change.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 12, 2008)

e19896 said:


> i would not change where i live for any amount of tea (if there is a good coffee offer then i would think) getting good coffee can prove a task mind you..



Bragazzi's?


----------



## Felina (Aug 12, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Christ i sound like the Sheffield tourist board, will they be paying for my endless plugs? like any city you have been in all your life it can get shit agreed, but you know what shit nights aragant students, regeneration a go go i would not change where i live for any amount of tea (if there is a good coffee offer then i would think) getting good coffee can prove a task mind you..



What is it that keeps you here, do you think?  I love all the parks and the villagey feel, the music 'scene' never feels wanky, everything always feels open to everyone.  If I could find a similarly green and open city but with better nightlife, job prospects and shops I would be happy!  But as they say, Sheffield is unique


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2008)

and it has 4 climbing walls!


----------



## e19896 (Aug 12, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Bragazzi's?



keep being told, not my end of town as well so i would have to make an effort, but what i do dislike is the village and no it is not as open as we are told, it can be most of the time an inner kebel of the middle class..

I have an idea see here http://projectsheffield.wordpress.com/2008/08/02/tinsley-cooling-towers-sheffield-icons-of-england/ and now would it not be fun to a meet to each other, before and for those up a late night then lets plan erm a meet, what we come of here and talk in person oh come e numbers some of are scared the light?

So name a time a place and lets just fucking do it?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 14, 2008)

Tinnitus - I know one or two of the C90 lads though.  It can be a really good night, depending on who's playing.



Felina said:


> I've heard club shhh is going to reopen though....



That won't be happening in a long time, trust me.


----------



## keithy (Aug 14, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> That won't be happening in a long time, trust me.



Apparently opening soonish


----------



## obanite (Aug 14, 2008)

What's the dnb scene like up there? Got a mate here whose missus lives up there, he goes out a lot there and reckons it's decent, but from what you guys are saying there's more clubbing opportunities in Nottingham


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 17, 2008)

It's pretty small with a couple of big nights - Tuesday Club @ Shef Union, only in term times and not always d n b and Detonate @ Plug which is afaik monthly.  There's the usual sprinkling of small nights as well.


----------



## Felina (Aug 18, 2008)

obanite said:


> What's the dnb scene like up there? Got a mate here whose missus lives up there, he goes out a lot there and reckons it's decent, but from what you guys are saying there's more clubbing opportunities in Nottingham



What is on is brilllliant but it just feels few and far between at the mo.  There are plenty of smaller nights ran in various places round the city but if you are looking for massive regular club nights there isn't much any more.  I personally like a smattering of the two.


----------



## Felina (Aug 18, 2008)

keithy said:


> Apparently opening soonish



I think it will!  How long it lasts is another question though, I suppose.

I like it there cos you can sit on wet armchairs and smoke fags till they throw you out, which generally isn't for a while.


----------



## keithy (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't think I've been before, it's the one that isn't the ink cartridges place innit?


----------



## Felina (Aug 18, 2008)

keithy said:


> I don't think I've been before, it's the one that isn't the ink cartridges place innit?



Not sure about ink cartridges keithy  it's on the wicker near all them takeaways and seems to take a long time to get to from anywhere I've lived.


----------



## keithy (Aug 18, 2008)

Felina said:


> Not sure about ink cartridges keithy  it's on the wicker near all them takeaways and seems to take a long time to get to from anywhere I've lived.



yeah i know but there's another place there aswell which I think is very thinly disguised (or actually used as, fuck knows) an ink cartridge shop. Erm, been to a party there before and I know it's used all the time like.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 22, 2008)

Club Shhh started life as TPCC (The People's Cartridge Company) but I think the owners are concentrating on getting the club reopened now, as it's been effectively closed since the floods.  If you fancy a pint they are currently running the Hen and Chickens, a delightful pub full of local character  down by Castle Market . . .


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 22, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Club Shhh started life as TPCC (The People's Cartridge Company) but I think the owners are concentrating on getting the club reopened now, as it's been effectively closed since the floods.  If you fancy a pint they are currently running the Hen and Chickens, a delightful pub full of local character  down by Castle Market . . .



Club Sssh (is it the same as club void?) was open the weekend after the floods iirc. I couldn't believe it.

Keep me posted on any news about re-opening etc please!


----------



## Felina (Aug 26, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> *Club Shhh started life as TPCC* (The People's Cartridge Company) but I think the owners are concentrating on getting the club reopened now, as it's been effectively closed since the floods.  If you fancy a pint they are currently running the Hen and Chickens, a delightful pub full of local character  down by Castle Market . . .



Ah I see!  I went to the upstairs bit in November I think it was.
I'll be interested to see if it all opens up again soon.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 26, 2008)

Felina said:


> Ah I see!  I went to the upstairs bit in November I think it was.
> I'll be interested to see if it all opens up again soon.



it will be opening soon, shall we see if we can get a meet going then, instead of just been online? it would be cool to have a *Sheffield urban 75 piss up*, i need at least a week notice and at least three days to get over (old age and all that) we could do the hen and chickens as well as others near, i know some of you lot might like to stay out longer, so how about when the Tuesday club returns (not sure when this is) and i know it is in the week, but might slow a few of us down are people up for this come on Sheffield make some noise..


----------



## Felina (Aug 28, 2008)

Some, er, club shhh 'news'

Club Shush 'Sheffields best kept secret and coolest venue is to re-open in september with newly refurbished bar , ballroom, chill out, VIP, and loos The Managment are currently applying for change of use for the for the disused railway station. The legendry caves will not form part of the license application as extensive work will be carried out on them in future however anew entrance and a seven day a week Shush Bar will be open in October the Ballroom is getting a new roof ,bar and stage lighting and decor The wooden room/printshop will be the Bar Shush opening 12-12 each day and will be used to showcase all the new DJ talent that Club Shush is helping to develop with its new DJ coarses stARTING IN jAN 2009 please send a private message if you want to take part in our accredited DJ coarses, The new bar will be over two floors and be self contained and available for private hire from October capacity up to 175 will have a bang up to date sound and lights system a posh new bar, full disabled access and a wide range of continental beers and wines, alongside a fabulous Tapas menu created specifically for us by some dodgy ibizan geezer. upstairs will double up as VIP area on Club nights with leather chaise lonuges and sofas ,bean bags lights and Decor there is a big metal platform at the back of the bar leading to the ball room The chill out area above loos in old entrance is being fully refurbed
new furniture and proper bespoke loos


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 8, 2008)

good sell that . . .


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 8, 2008)

perch or pike?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 8, 2008)

lamprey


----------



## Cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're interested in Somalian and Polish culture then Sheffield is the place to be.


----------



## Felina (Sep 18, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> good sell that . . .



I know, it was the proper bespoke loos that sold it to me


----------

